

Introduction to live editing JavaScript with Amok - caspervonb
http://caspervonb.github.io/javascript/tools/live-editing-javascript-amok/

======
caspervonb
Npm page here
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/amok](https://www.npmjs.com/package/amok)

